# When to call the vet?



## Sundari (Jan 12, 2009)

I know that kidding is a complex process and there are any number of things that can happen, but I was wondering if some of you could chime in with your thoughts on the more common problems that might occur that require a vet's assistance. 

When would suggest that someone (especially a new goat owner) call the vet? Thank you!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sure someone else will answer also but in my case we have called the vet this year twice. The first time we could not move the kid into the birth canal (someone experienced also tried and no luck)- ended as a c-section and another time when a doe was in obvious labor for a while and I couln't get the kids repositioned. (delivered in vet parking lot) All the other births were pretty good (1 I had to turn heads and push boy back in to pull out feet). I don't think you should feel bad about calling the vet, but I also like to try to solve the issue myself first (vets can get to be a lot of $ quickly!) Lots of people on this group can talk you through issues too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I say after 10-15 minutes of trying to rearrange a kid unsuccessfully, call the vet. It's important to listen to your gut. You know your does and how they behave - if your gut tells you something is not quite right, then follow it and do what you think is right. It's better to be safe than sorry later on. 

If a labor is not progressing (ie: contractions for some time that are not really getting anywhere) then I usually scrub up and go in a little to speed things up. This usually triggers contractions and kid(s) are delivered shortly after.

This year, we had a doe go into early labor and be like that nearly all day and night. She wasn't pushing at all nor contracting all that much, I tried to go in and couldn't get past my knuckles, called the vet. For some reason, her hormones were not kicking in right and the baby was way back up in the horn of the uterus. She had a c-section and we saved both momma and baby. If we had waited we probably would have lost the baby. Worth the vet bill, imo.

Do you have access to a good goat vet? If so, then that is awesome. Most does do just fine on their own and that is one of the wonderful things about goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the doe has been trying on her own and has been really pushing and nothing happens within 1/2 hour.... we need to try ourselves... to go in and help her...if we cannot get the kid out ourselves... within say 15 min.. a vet must be called for a C-section....

Remember.... if the umbilical cord is still attached to the mother....inside the womb...the baby is getting oxygen....and you have plenty of time to work on getting the kid out.... however... if it is broken... that baby needs to come out quickly.... as it will die without oxygen... if their head is still inside the womb....

If the doe hasn’t expelled the placenta..within 12 hours, call your veterinarian. they can give an injection of oxytocin..... 

Also oxytocin is a natural hormone to increase milk flow....if your doe doesn't have any or very little milk at birth... to give to her babies... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a little late chiming in here, but a good rule of thumb to follow is, once she starts pushing there should be progress every half hour. So, after half an hour of good pushing, you should have a bag/fluid discharge. Then toes, nose, baby, subsequent baby etc. Even if its only a little bit of progress, as long as there is progress. If the doe pushes for more than half an hour and no progress is made, time to investigate (or call a vet). Personally I'll try for around 20 mins to correct a malpresentation, and if no luck, I'll bundle her into my car and off to the vet we go.


----------

